

The Facebook Privacy Wars Heat Up - blogimus
http://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2010/05/the-facebook-privacy-wars-heat-up/56344/

======
pedalpete
Though Zuck may be right about "changing social norms", that doesn't mean that
he understands what those changing social norms are.

Though we may all (or most) actively contribute to the web, we do that on and
with web properties by our choice, and that we are familiar with and
comfortable with.

He doesn't get to make that choice for us.

